# NFS Underground 2 100% Completion Save File is here!!!



## Gigacore (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi, any one can download my 100% Completion Save File,
It has 289,000 Bank, 3 Career Cars, Moded to its max performance.

Download and replace the save file in the x:\Document and Settings\Local Settings\Application Data\NFS Underground 2\"User Name"

For example:

c:\Document and Settings\Local Settings\Application Data\NFS Underground 2\Santosh\

Replace the file (Backup the original)


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2007)

Whos playing this game now? most of 'em will be playing Mostwanted or Carbon.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 11, 2007)

[highlight]Don't give your save game file because it contains your CD-key[/highlight]


----------



## s_aerin (Apr 11, 2007)

whu wants dat now????
anywayz why give up the fun of conquering the game ourselves.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 11, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> [highlight]Don't give your save game file because it contains your CD-key[/highlight]



Hmm. Who told you that?.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 11, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Hmm. Who told you that?.



s18000rpm


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 11, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> s18000rpm



Oh i c. If that is so then i should have gotten million of cd-key lool.


CD-Key is not stored on savegame Or by now people would have exploited.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 11, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> CD-Key is not stored on savegame


In some games CD-key is stored in save game file


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 11, 2007)

no dude  the CD-Key thing is with NFS Carbon, that is you cant just simply copy someone else's Save Game & start playing with it.

provided your's & the other guy's CD-Key are not the same  (get it?)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 11, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> In some games CD-key is stored in save game file



No idea. I have not spent time investigating save games. I spent most of the time checking the exe not for cd-keys. Something else .



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> no dude  the CD-Key thing is with NFS Carbon, that is you cant just simply copy someone else's Save Game & start playing with it.
> 
> provided your's & the other guy's CD-Key are not the same  (get it?)



My point is not that. Put the save and start playing. They are people in this world that will do more than that. If you know what iam saying.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 14, 2007)

Allready completed it twice and with better stats then yours.
I won a local game tournament playing this game.
Anyways thanks.


----------



## ti2a (Sep 27, 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 27, 2008)

gr8..i too had completed U2 and Most Wanted..looking forward for Carbon and obviously Undercover...Pro Street is in trash..


----------



## mabsooot (Sep 30, 2008)

thanxxxxxxxx ya man


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 30, 2008)

old thread bumping 


_


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 30, 2008)

stop bumping the thread... reported


----------

